# Man it is cold!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....



## Drorchid (Jan 15, 2009)

When I woke up this morning the thermometer said 20 below 0, and that is in Fahrenheit! for all you Celsius people, that is almost - 30 C! The windchill was 40 below (at that point Celsius and Fahrenheit are the same).

To make things worse when I was driving to work I must have hit a Ice spot when I was on the on ramp to the Freeway and I did a 360 degree spin. It sure was scary, but luckily I did not hit any other car, I did hit a snow bank, and found out (when I was at work) that I had a flat tire, but luckily no damage to the car.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Everybody be careful!


----------



## nikv (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm glad that you're okay, Robert. So how do you fix a flat in 20 below weather?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 15, 2009)

crazy temperatures!!! And you really had a lot of chance Robert !!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Jan 15, 2009)

nikv said:


> I'm glad that you're okay, Robert. So how do you fix a flat in 20 below weather?



Call Triple A. 

-Ernie


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 15, 2009)

nikv said:


> I'm glad that you're okay, Robert. So how do you fix a flat in 20 below weather?



That is why I did not get out of the car to check on it (which I should have) and drove to work. Here at work luckily I can drive my car inside and put on my spare in the warmth.

Robert


----------



## Elena (Jan 15, 2009)

Scary stuff, glad you are okay! 

I walked into town today and some poor woman had crashed her cat into a lamppost in the middle of the town centre. It's 7C here so I'm not sure what her excuse was :rollhappy:


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 15, 2009)

Was she riding on her cat? That must have been a big cat!:rollhappy: I hope the cat was OK.

Robert


----------



## Elena (Jan 15, 2009)

:rollhappy:

Yeah, I meant her car


----------



## em_tee_w (Jan 15, 2009)

Perhaps a cat jumped in front of her car...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

I was going to say, "alert the ASPCA!"!


----------



## gotsomerice (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry guys. Forecast for today here in Hollywood, CA is 86F!oke:


----------



## cwt (Jan 15, 2009)

Feel sorry for you guys, we logged 34 C this afternoon.

Best wishes from the other side of the world.
Charles in Pretoria


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

gotsomerice said:


> Sorry guys. Forecast for today here in Hollywood, CA is 86F!oke:



Yep, soon to be oceanfront! oke:


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2009)

Certainly not cold here. The last 2 days have been over 37oC. Absolute stinkers. Thankfully a bit of respite today (28oC).

David


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad you are ok Robert!!! Here it is a normal winter... appr. 5oCwith a day/night fluctuation of 2-3 points above and below!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 15, 2009)

It's +10C here today (50F) and it's supposed to stay that way for a few days. They're worried about flooding here because we've had so much snow already.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

What the..?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought it was bad here at -10ºF. Glad you made it OK, Robert. There have been all kinds of warnings around here to watch out for black ice -- they even closed part of the freeway through town because of black ice after about 30 accidents. Salt doesn't work at these temperatures, so there's not a lot the road crews can do since they don't use sand in town because it "clogs drains."


----------



## terryros (Jan 15, 2009)

Robert doesn't want to admit that we who live in the Twin Cities "urban heat island" are a bit wimpy. Tonight, while we are -20 F (-28 C), 100 miles north of here it is going to be -37F, which is pretty close to the point where F and C become the same temperature. Nevertheless, the dry cleaners a short distance from home still opens the door for a few periods during the day to get rid of heat. I don't think Robert, Jerry, and Jason are opening any doors at Orchids Limited. I am not going there until Saturday when the heat wave is taking things up to 21 F (-6 C). Some very bright colors on the Phrags are going to be coming.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

yea that is very cold, but it is warm in edmonton, canada right now. But during christmas and new years we had similarly cold weather!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking out as of this evening:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aghhh! What am I looking at!? It looks sooooooo cold.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 15, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> Aghhh! What am I looking at!? It looks sooooooo cold.



Condensation from our humidifiers...


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to Cali! Wahoo! I'm going to Cali!!! It is around 60 degrees there. 5 here.

Robert (hm, love that name btw) I'm glad you are okay. I had a similar experience last week here. 

Perhaps I should maybe just move?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm all for between 55 and 80 degrees F. 

Lights in the ice:


----------



## John M (Jan 15, 2009)

'Glad that you're okay Robert. Things could've been so much worse for you today. I hope that the rest of winter is uneventful for you. You guys are really getting hammered with the cold this week!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 15, 2009)

Currently 8 degrees F in Morgantown, WV. Supposed to be a high of 8 F tomorrow.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 15, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Currently 8 degrees F in Morgantown, WV. Supposed to be a high of 8 F tomorrow.



Gird your loins.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 15, 2009)

Robin - very cool photos. Literally!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 15, 2009)

terryros said:


> Robert doesn't want to admit that we who live in the Twin Cities "urban heat island" are a bit wimpy. Tonight, while we are -20 F (-28 C), 100 miles north of here it is going to be -37F, which is pretty close to the point where F and C become the same temperature. Nevertheless, the dry cleaners a short distance from home still opens the door for a few periods during the day to get rid of heat. I don't think Robert, Jerry, and Jason are opening any doors at Orchids Limited. I am not going there until Saturday when the heat wave is taking things up to 21 F (-6 C). Some very bright colors on the Phrags are going to be coming.



I see you are going to OL on Saturday. Will you be going to the OSM meeting at Bachman's, too? Jason is the speaker.


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2009)

It is currently -8° here right now. Yay!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 16, 2009)

gotsomerice said:


> Sorry guys. Forecast for today here in Hollywood, CA is 86F!oke:



Oh how nice that sounds right now! Poolside with a beverage that contains a cute paper umbrella! Ahhhh.... Here, it's-4F without the windchill right now!  They say it's colder in Atlanta Georgia than it is in Fairbanks Alaska! Crazy weather! :crazy: Stay warm everyone.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2009)

P-chan said:


> Poolside with..



Well I do not know why but I hate pools!!! So much wasting of water and lots of additives...!!!! What about a seashore/beach??? (And of caurse without littering it!!!)


----------



## paphreek (Jan 16, 2009)

Current temperature: -33F (-36C), but its warming up to 3F (-16C)


----------



## Ernie (Jan 16, 2009)

Chicago is just a couple degrees warmer than Minneapolis. Was 17 below at my house last night before sunset (air temp, not including wind chill), and we're expecting to warm to a balmy 6 F today. We had nine straight days of measurable snow which is very rare for us. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2009)

It's in the teens but still seems ok in the Sun here. 
biothansis - here you can swim in the pool with the additives or walk across the water on the seashore!


----------



## malibucarl (Jan 16, 2009)

It's about 75-80 here for the last week or so. We're all complaining about lack of rain. 
Great "tidepooling" in the minus tides.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 16, 2009)

Check this out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMzeiMJQrvk

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2009)

Oregon? They're not used to driving in this stuff!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2009)

i got into indiana last night to surprise my momma for her birthday. it was minus 14 f! yuck.


----------



## jblanford (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!!!! When I look out at my pond in picture #1 I get depressed so I go back to my computer and bring up picture #2 and then I feel better. Jim.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! I totally understand. 

What a lovely yard you have. I can picture sitting on that patio in the summer and enjoying a glass of wine beside the pond.


----------



## arcticshaun (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I prefer picture #2 as well. We are up to about -8 Celsius with the possibility of temperatures above 0 degrees Cesius. Very warm for this time of the year for us (better than the last couple of weeks around -40). The days are getting longer and i'll start planning my garden soon.

Shaun


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 18, 2009)

not much better in the Northeast...Brrrrrrrrrrr Got my car stuck in a snow bank and on ice the other night. Thought I would get frostbite before I finally got myself free.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 18, 2009)

It's 14C (57 F) here right now; I'm pretty sure that's going to set a record temperature today.

I'm melting snow in a 5 gallon pail on my back step to water my orchids with. Saves me a few RO dollars this week.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't believe its like 45 degree warmer in Alberta than NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2009)

Makes me long for summer! Snow is getting very wearisome, as is the cold.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

jblanford said:


>



Where is the penguine on the first photo??? oke:

Very beautiful pod, btw...!


----------

